# Hybrid Color Platy question



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Yesterday, I picked up some blue mickey mouse platies. I posted pictures of them in the general freshwater section.

I've also been really tempted to get some of the blue mickey mouse platies from liveaquaria.com as I am placing an order with them anyway.

My platies are very pale... almost white, with a blue-green shine. The platies I'm looking at on that site appear to be a rich blue color. My understanding is that if you mix platies in the same color family, you'll get fry that develop a blend of the two... like blue with the blueish green shine? If you mix platy of completely different colors.. you might get something like a blue platy with orange dorsal fins (which is exactly what my males have). And if you continue to mix hybrids, that's when you get muddy browns (which is what my little sister got when she put yellow platies, orange platies, and various mickey mouse platies together).

What do you guys think? If I add a couple richer blue mickey mouse platies to my mix, will the new generation still be blue? I would hate to lose the blue....


----------

